# [Closed] Nothing works on freebsd



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

Ever, under any circumstance. Not to mention it takes 40 people to look at your thread before you get even the smallest response!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Ever, under any circumstance. Not to mention it takes 40 people to look at your thread before you get even the smallest response!



Ubuntu is just for you


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

Plus the download servers for the install cd must be crap because I have to download the cds 4 times, before the ports tree would install from the cd or xorg wouldnt mysteriously turn my monitor off!! Cant leave out the fact that the documentation must have been written by a politician, it has got to be the most vague thing ever written, it's almost as bad as Apaches documentation. 
There is no explanation for everything to have errors that it seems nobody in the world has any idea on how to fix or what could be causing it. This is complete BS!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2009)

man, really install Windows....

The only problem here is HAL....
and it all can be fixed (if your hands grow from right place)

about apache, there are nice howtos, manuals etc out there
all you need to do is just GOOGLE

Nobody is going to do work for you.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

What a surprise I put out a thread criticising this operating system and get a response in seconds. But come with a problem and it takes all day to get one little sentence. I'm just curious how the people that write the documentation intentionally leave out crap?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

I've googled it for hours! There is nothing out there, just like the problem I had with xorg. It seems like every tiny step of the way to setting up a server has been one unexplainable problem after the next.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-apache.html
http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/web-server/configure-apache20-web-server-on-freebsd.php
http://www.bsdguides.org/guides/freebsd/webserver/apache_ssl_php_mysql.php
http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/web-server/configure-apache-web-server-on-freebsd.php
http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

I appreciate the help killasmurf. Ive been to all those and tried everything on those sites, none of it works though.


----------



## ale (Mar 10, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> There is nothing out there, just like the problem I had with xorg.


Are you talking about this [thread=2132]2132[/thread]? We are *still* waiting for logs, cfgs, etc.



			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> It seems like every tiny step of the way to setting up a server has been one unexplainable problem after the next.


BTW, a server doesn't need xorg.


----------



## ale (Mar 10, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Ever, under any circumstance.


For me and many other people works. Guess what?



			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Not to mention it takes 40 people to look at your thread before you get even the smallest response!


Do you know how a forum works?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

I know, it was just irritating that it didn't work. The probem was the installation media. I download and burt the cds a couple more times and eventually it worked. Now the problem is apache.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 10, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> What a surprise I put out a thread criticising this operating system and get a response in seconds. But come with a problem and it takes all day to get one little sentence. I'm just curious how the people that write the documentation intentionally leave out crap?



You asked your question not more than 9 hours ago(according to my clock), you got to have more patients then that. There are no paid support staff here that will give you an intimidate response to any question. As for more than 40 people looking at your thread; These 40 people may not be able to help you, and isn't posting anything for that reason as this forum has close to 5000 users.

No documentation "leave out crap" either for bsd, apache, xorg or any other well documented software. What they do "leave out" is version specific things for setup or configuration, that might not work in 5-6 months. I know it can be frustrating at some times, but that's no excuse for being rude.


----------



## ale (Mar 10, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Plus the download servers for the install cd must be crap because I have to download the cds 4 times, before the ports tree would install from the cd or xorg wouldnt mysteriously turn my monitor off!!


MD5/SHA256???
I think that your connection is crap as I can always get matching checksums for the images I download. There are also a plenty of mirrors to try http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html



			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> Cant leave out the fact that the documentation must have been written by a politician, it has got to be the most vague thing ever written, it's almost as bad as Apaches documentation.


Contribute if you think you can do better.



			
				mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> There is no explanation for everything to have errors that it seems nobody in the world has any idea on how to fix or what could be causing it. This is complete BS!


What do you expect to find? That if you download a corrupted image you can't do a reliable installation?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

my connection is fine, I have downloaded many other operating systems and they have all worked first try.
And as soon as I figure out what's going on here I will have no problem contributing.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2009)

give me link to image you failed to download i can check it


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2009)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/7.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso

and

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/6.4/6.4-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2009)

I checked 7.1 cd, no problem (might have been updated, or might have been just fine)


----------



## dh (Mar 10, 2009)

Why do you keep feeding this troll?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

This thread has run its course and is now closed. I'm sure OP will address future concerns in a more balanced manner.


----------

